# Se il matrimonio è nullo perché lui è stato un playboy



## Mari' (11 Settembre 2011)

*Se il matrimonio è nullo perché lui è stato un playboy*

*La sentenza*

*
Se il matrimonio è nullo perché lui è stato un playboy*



 Le pubblicazioni giuridiche sono spesso abbastanza arcigne e  naturalmente molto tecniche. Merita perciò segnalazione una sentenza  della Prima Sezione della Corte di Cassazione (6 giugno-22 agosto 2011,  n. 17465) che è riportata su Diritto e Giustizia sotto il titolo quasi  giocoso «Nullità del matrimonio per il marito playboy».     Per  mantenere il tono scherzoso potremmo chiederci quanti matrimoni  sarebbero nulli perché il marito è un playboy o anche perché la moglie è  una playgirl.     Ma è meglio venire ai fatti. Un marito si è rivolto  al giudice ecclesiastico per chiedere la nullità del proprio matrimonio  concordatario, sostenendo che egli, per riserva mentale, aveva escluso  la indissolubilità del vincolo che, evidentemente, è un cardine del  matrimonio canonico. Il Tribunale Ecclesiastico regionale emiliano di  Modena aveva accolto la sua domanda dichiarando il matrimonio nullo.  Egli poi aveva chiesto alla Corte d' Appello di Bologna di delibare, e  cioè dichiarare efficace in Italia, la sentenza ecclesiastica. E anche  questa domanda era stata accolta.    La moglie è poi ricorsa in  Cassazione per chiedere che la delibazione venisse invece negata. L'  interesse della causa è costituito dal fatto che la Suprema Corte ha  dichiarato, in modo molto esplicito, che la sentenza va delibata dall'  ordinamento giuridico italiano. Per un motivo fondamentale: il  comportamento del fidanzato era stato tale da porre in evidenza la sua  precisa volontà di ritenere il vincolo matrimoniale non indissolubile,  in contrasto con il dettato della Chiesa. La Corte di Cassazione ha  anche elencato, come vedremo, i comportamenti del fidanzato che erano  stati talmente concordanti ed espliciti che la futura sposa non poteva  non rendersi conto dell' atteggiamento di lui, psicologicamente  contrario all' indissolubilità del vincolo.    La Corte dice che la  signora non poteva aver avuto difficoltà a conoscere i pensieri del  marito, deducibili da fatti univoci e concreti: «Un fidanzamento  interrotto da una relazione con un' altra donna, i tratti caratteriali  di quest' ultimo, sensibile al fascino di altre donne e alieno da legami  stabili e duraturi, la gravidanza della fidanzata e il conseguente  sconcerto di lui, la riunione generale delle due famiglie per decidere  il da farsi, l' induzione al matrimonio del marito per l' intervenuta  gravidanza della moglie. La convinzione espressa in varie sedi che vi  sarebbe stata comunque la possibilità di divorzio».    Insomma un  playboy a tutto tondo che non mascherava certo i suoi comportamenti e i  suoi pensieri. E una signora che si opponeva alla delibazione della  sentenza ecclesiastica per evidenti ragioni economiche: la perdita dell'  assegno. 


  Rimini Cesare



*Pagina 31*
(10 settembre 2011) - Corriere della Sera

http://archiviostorico.corriere.it/...o_nullo_perche_lui_stato_co_8_110910046.shtml


----------



## Eliade (16 Settembre 2011)

Non lo trovo giusto.
Ora sarà pur vero che la fidanzata non poteva non rendersi conto del carattere playboy del fidanzato...ma è pur vero addurre la motivazione del "aveva escluso la indissolubilità del vincolo", mi sembra un po' una cazzata!
Ma cos'era un ebete questo playboy che non conosceva a priori i canoni del matrimonio ecclesiastico? Senza contare poi il corso prematrimoniale?


----------



## Nausicaa (16 Settembre 2011)

lo trovo aberrante.

A parte che le motivazioni che dovrebbero essere alla base del perfetto matrimonio cristiano sono così difficili da interiorizzare che in pratica ogni o quasi matrimonio in chiesa potrebbe essere dichiarato nullo, trovo immensamente irritante che in seguito ad annullamento lo Stato prosegua dichiarando mai avvenuto un matrimonio epr questi futili motivi.
Un matrimonio mai avvenuto, ricordiamolo, toglie alla ex moglie mai stata moglie ogni diritto ad assegni di mantenimento o ad assistenza in caso di bisogno...


----------

